# Sice



## Polak

I am not sure of the correct use of this word. Could anyone suggest a few examples so that I could see how it is used.
 
děkuju pěkně


----------



## Jana337

"Sice" exclusivelly appears in connection with "ale" (but) or "však" (a less common version of "ale"). If you speak some German, it is exactly like "zwar". If not, the meaning is "it is true that ..., but".

"Sice" can usually be omitted but it adds some contrast to the two neighboring clauses.

*Sice *mi slíbil, že mi zavolá, ale já nevěřím, že dodrží slovo.
_- Well, he *did* promise to call me but I don't believe he will keep his word._

Koupil jsem si novou motorku. Je *sice *dost stará, ale alespoň nemusím prosit otce, aby mi půjčoval svou.
_- I bought a new motorbike. It is *admittedly *quite old but at least I don't need to ask my father to lend me his._

*Granted*, the exam was tough. But it was decidedly fair.
_- Zkouška byla *sice* těžká, ale rozhodně férová._

Actually, one more usage: A sice (und zwar) - namely.

I have seen three of your friends, namely Pavel, Martin and Petr.
-_ Viděl jsem tři tvé přátele, a sice Pavla, Martina a Petra.
_


----------



## Aliček

How common is the usage of "sice" in informal speech.  I don´t seem to remember it used very often...?  Is there an informal alternative?

Sice sem já ti slíbil vole, ale už nemůžu!

-seems really awkward here ^


----------



## Jana337

The sentence is a bit awkward indeed but not because of "sice". 
My version: _Sice sem ti to slíbil (,) vole, ale už nemůžu!_
The comma would not be optional in front of a vocative in standard Czech but people who say "vole" three times per sentence (_sice jsem ti to vole slíbil vole, ale už nemůžu vole_) pronounce it as if the comma weren't there.

"Sice" is a normal word suitable for all registers.

P.S. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Aliček

Díky moc Jano!


----------

